# Light recommendation



## Worshiper (17 Sep 2020)

There are numerous questions on here asking for lighting suggestions so please delete if repeated question.

I am looking for an LED light for an 80cm aquarium with a dimming option. Something to grow montecarlo and Blyxa Japonica.
I am limited with options as I have a low budget (80.00 to 90.00 GBP).


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2020)

It is a repeated query, but that’s OK, it’s not the easiest answer to find if you do a Search 

What are the tank dimensions?
L x W x H

Got 
CO2?
Fertilizers?

80cm isn’t the most common light dimension (despite some manufacturers using this in their aquarium builds), so you’ll likely have to adjust scape to suit or go with same manufacturer light system (though some will just add adjustable “legs” to a common 60cm light system)


----------



## Worshiper (18 Sep 2020)

Thanks Alto. 
It is 80×40×45. Not yet set up. I will use an FE co2 and daily dose fertilizers.


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2020)

45cm high means that most LEDs will work fine to grow most plants 

Chihiros is usually pretty economic - this can be ordered direct from Chihiros now (after the UK closure of Hinterland) and they offer a low cost add on dimmer
Note that most economic lighting won’t be RGB (or will be underpowered if RGB at lo cost)
(there are details in a ukaps topic somewhere - also check Aquasabi as some have reported excellent deals there) 

You might also call AG and discuss light options/performance with them 

Check the Swap forum for lighting


----------



## Worshiper (18 Sep 2020)

Thanks Alto! That's really helpful!


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2020)

If you’re at all handy, there’s some 60cm lights in the Swap section 
(Starting price on used aquarium kit is around 50% and down)


----------



## rebel (18 Sep 2020)

Chihiros A type is cheap.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (18 Sep 2020)

i was looking at Chihiros for my 80cm tank too but the lengths of most things were up to 75, then 90+ etc.

I ended up waiting the extra month and adding a little more for a Fluval planted 3.0 at £160 

Sits nice and low to the tank but with a wide beam and really controllable.


----------



## Worshiper (18 Sep 2020)

chrisfraser05 said:


> i was looking at Chihiros for my 80cm tank too but the lengths of most things were up to 75, then 90+ etc.
> 
> I ended up waiting the extra month and adding a little more for a Fluval planted 3.0 at £160
> 
> Sits nice and low to the tank but with a wide beam and really controllable.



Thanks Chrisfraser05. The Fluval Aquasky is above my budget but I could buy the Fluval Aquasky 2.0.
Do you know what is the difference between the two?


----------



## alto (18 Sep 2020)

Maybe include links to lights you’re considering


----------



## Worshiper (19 Sep 2020)

alto said:


> Maybe include links to lights you’re considering



 sorry guys.
I was looking at used units. Didnt wanna post ebay links on here incase its against the rules so pasted the manufaturer ones:

https://fluvalaquatics.com/uk/product/aquasky-bluetooth-led-2-0-12-w-38-61cm/


https://fluvalaquatics.com/ca/plant/

The 3.0 is the too expensive for me but was really interested to learn about it if anyone has used it; just inquisitive i guess.


----------



## lilirose (19 Sep 2020)

I use Fluval lights on all my tanks. I have two of the 2.0s running right now. The main difference I can see between the 2.0 and the 3.0 is that the 3.0 has a manual off/on switch whilst the 2.0 can only be controlled via the Bluetooth app.

The high-tech tank I'm running with the Fluval 2.0 is 60x30x30cm, I have a Monte Carlo carpet in it which is not spreading quite as fast as I'd like, but I don't think the light is to blame- I've crystal shrimp in there so can't use EI dosing. The second tank with a 2.0 is a low-tech, low-light jungle tank. I've never turned the light up to 100% on that one.

I am not sure the 2.0 would be strong enough for a tank that is 45cm deep. I can't say for certain, however, as I've never tried it. I don't know if the 3.0 is stronger.

I'm also not sure if the 3.0 is worth the price difference as I just bought matching 2.0s because I am quite happy to use the app to control. There is one drawback to the 2.0- if there's a power cut, the light thinks it's midnight when the power comes back, which could be a serious problem with a high-tech tank if you aren't around to reset it using the app.


----------



## Worshiper (19 Sep 2020)

lilirose said:


> I use Fluval lights on all my tanks. I have two of the 2.0s running right now. The main difference I can see between the 2.0 and the 3.0 is that the 3.0 has a manual off/on switch whilst the 2.0 can only be controlled via the Bluetooth app.
> 
> The high-tech tank I'm running with the Fluval 2.0 is 60x30x30cm, I have a Monte Carlo carpet in it which is not spreading quite as fast as I'd like, but I don't think the light is to blame- I've crystal shrimp in there so can't use EI dosing. The second tank with a 2.0 is a low-tech, low-light jungle tank. I've never turned the light up to 100% on that one.
> 
> ...



Thanks Lilirose. That's very detailed and really helpful!


----------



## Nick potts (2 Oct 2020)

alto said:


> Chihiros is usually pretty economic - this can be ordered direct from Chihiros now (after the UK closure of Hinterland)



Sorry to hijack.

@alto do you have a link to there store? I can't see anything on the site that allows or hints at direct ordering.

Cheers


----------



## alto (2 Oct 2020)

Sorry I don’t recall which ukaps member discussed this - maybe start a new topic with that query? 
as I recall (perhaps incorrectly) the poster had contacted Chihiros (and depending on purchase source, warranty differed ... just the usual accredited dealer situation)


----------

